# Warning Lights on skidsteer



## MN_BR (Nov 26, 2004)

What type of a warning lights or lights do you have on your bobcat or skidsteer? We are using ours more and more and have determined we need a light(s). Can anyone give examples of how they wired it in and with a switch etc. Pics would be nice too.


----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

I just installed one on my LS190. I had double flashing strobe with cage protector laying around from a forklift so i just used that. I fabbed a bracket and used existing holes around the rear lights which are up high on a New Holland. I then just hard wired the light to the running lights so it comes on when the lights are on I will try to get a pic soon


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

My Bobcat 763 came with a switch for a strobe. I just bolted the strobe to the roof and wired it up.


----------



## HBProLandscape (Feb 15, 2004)

Mounted mines inside the cab back window. Plugged into the cigar liter.


__________

Enclosed & Heated
Bobcat 773G Turbo


----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

mag-mount rotator on roof of the tractor. plugs in to cig lighter.


----------

